# Oophaga pumilio "Escudo de Veraguas" 1.2 trio and enclosure (video)



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

YouTube - Oophaga pumilio "Escudo de Veraguas" 1.2 trio and enclosure


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice set up! I been having trouble finding empty film cans so I picked up some plastic shot glasses. I plan on rolling them in silicone and moss/bark to help them blend in.


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

Smurfy frogs you have there. Looking quite bold too.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Crazy how bold they are compared to other pums huh


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

camera was literally in their face, haha.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

OH SURE...............now when people see ads posted for frogs they're going to start expecting to see a VIDEO of the frogs and not just pics  AND I haven't figured out that whole You Tube thing yet


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

haha, yeah, Gary, you really need to get with the times!


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful man. Definitively the next pumilio I'll be getting....it has been quite some years since I last worked with bri bri pums.


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

They look awesome, do they get bigger?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nope. Well, wider...


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Get those escudo's producing!!!!!


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

What size viv is that? And where did you get it from?


----------

